# dogs



## nigeroberts (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi I'm sorry if this has been covered before.
I'm looking at moving to UAE. Have any of you taken your dogs there, what's it like for them? Any regrets?


----------



## varunjot (Jul 25, 2013)

I have had a friend with dogs. Well for roaming around with a dog you should make sure the dog doesn't litter around and is on leash. I had dog pets too and i always made sure they were potty trained.

and due to scorching heat in dubai it better to get those breeds with less of a coat so they can cope up with the climate here


----------

